# ASUS Transformer Prime wifi issues fixed yet?



## ENCOM OS-12

Does anyone know it ASUS fixed the Wifi issues in the Transformer Prime? I've been waiting for this tablet for a very long time and am disappointed at all the defects. I don't care about GPS (I'll never use it, already have a Garmin GPS which is the best damn device for the job ever.) but Wifi is really what I'm worried about considering that's the point of the tablet is it's wifi.

Also, what does it mean that they locked the bootloader? Does it just mean no jailbreaking or loading random *** linux OSes on it?


----------



## ENCOM OS-12

190 views.

Well thanks for the help. I'm going to go ahead and answer my own question.

First the device isn't exactly defective. It just has some major design flaws, all of which have something to do with the metal plate on the back. This conflicts with the GPS and maybe even prevents stronger Wifi. 

(The best way to use the GPS, evidently, is to hold it facing upward towards the sky (as if you were reveling in victory over a fresh kill to feed your young.))(Like a caveman or something.)

As for Wifi. It's crap. But don't let this deter you from buying the tablet. It's a great device. And about that locked bootloader... well I feel stupid. You'd think I had spent enough time with Linux to know what a bootloader is. Pardon my ignorance.

Basically, if you have a custom ROM then there used to be no way in hell to put that on your TP. Thanks to every ones complaints to ASUS, they've decided to give the modding community a tool to help unlock the device! What does this mean for you normal consumers out there? Nothing, don't worry about it. You tablet will function just fine with a locked bootloader.

More on Wifi: It's weak. And since wifi is the only way you're getting this tablet on the internet then you should seriously take the fact that it has really bad range into consideration. I'm not sure about the first Transformer. I'll look into that.

Hope this helps with those of you interested in the ASUS eee pad Transformer Prime (TP for short).


----------



## ENCOM OS-12

Wow, 1200+ views.

Well, I'd like to add a little more to this post about the ASUS TP. Some people are experiencing worse issues with the device than others. I have a few theories. 

You see, there was a great demand for these tablets. ASUS was likely rushing tablets right off the production line to get to consumers to the point where quality checking wasn't a priority. This is unacceptable and ASUS knows better. So, to make everyone happy, they gave in real easy to the excessive bitching on their facebook page. 

So to all those who received crappy Transformer Tablets: I feel bad for you. 
However, if you device is working well then you've been very fortunate in your ASUS Tablet Experience. 

I have some advice for you people who made the decision to wait. That is to wait a bit more. Save your money. Then, when ASUS (or whatever company you're buying from) adapts to the production of so many tablets, you can purchase with a bit more confidence in your device.

I have made the decision to wait until May. I want to see what's coming out and what's still to be released. Plus that should give ASUS plenty of time to fix their many problems.

Still... you'd think that they'd TEST THE GODDAMN TABLET for issues like GPS and such. ASUS really let me down. They let a lot of people down. Hopefully the TF700 works a lot better. At least they have trial-and-error experience now. Maybe the next tablet won't be so bad? Maybe.


----------

